# My boy got his 1st official trim



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I broke down and took Wrigley to the groomer to get his face cleaned up (and feet, boy parts, etc.) that way I could see where his lines should be and try to follow them. I think he is such a handsome boy now that I can SEE his face again!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*There is nothing like a freshly groomed poodle!*

I take my dogs to the groomers every third month (with touch ups by me in between).

I can never get the dogs looking as good as the groomers do! (they have better equipment and more experience than me).


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

And what a pretty face he has  Hope he enjoyed his trip to the spa.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's really cute. I like his clean shaved face.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh..he is adorable!!!
How is he behaving?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe there is hope for Wrigley yet!  I'm trying to give him more exercise and keep things as far back on the counter as I can. Today, the groomer who will also be our obedience trainer in March, said that she thought he did really well for a puppy. He fought her a little but would definitely give in and become still. She said that she thought he had a good personality.
I just want to make sure I do this right. I know that all the effort he and I put into learning now will pay off as he gets older (and bigger).


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

he is sooo handsome!! how old is he?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you! He is almost 6 months old (will be the end of this month). His sister is Jenny - the adorable white spoo that Sam I am owns.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

What a handsome little man. His face really is beautiful and he has lovely eyes. Glad to hear that he's behaving better, too. I really think exercise - both physical and mental makes all the difference. You'll probably see a big change when you start obedience.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh we is getting to be such a big boy! His face looks very nice!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Wrigs looks adorable, what a gorgeous little face


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I broke down and took Wrigley to the groomer to get his face cleaned up (and feet, boy parts, etc.) that way I could see where his lines should be and try to follow them. I think he is such a handsome boy now that I can SEE his face again!


what a cute boy!!!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

So handsome!!! Glad to here he is being a good boy


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! LOL.. he looks like her really enjoys snuggling under the blanket. That is so cute.


----------

